# Where to find dog food in minot nd??/



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

So i just recently accepted a position in Minot ND. I feed my dog ekanuba performance the 30/20 blend. I have went to 3 pets stores one by the mall, one where big bear use to be, tractor supply and rj's none of them carry the performance blend. Any other suggestion?? what are some other good 30/20 blends?? i have had great results with ekanuba as far as energy/clean up is concerned.i do get to bismarck alot so i may just stock up when i go there!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

i run my dog on purina pro plan use to run her on eukanuba but for some reason her stomach didnt agree with it and wasnt the easiest clean up for me. Pro plan seems to be doing good for her has been giving her a good coat, shes at a healthy wait and has great muscle devolpment for the dog. Im a firm believer in eukanuba but if you cant get it purina pro plan is an awesome food as well.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Searching Eukanuba's website they show Pinkerton Animal Hospital, Best Pet Boarding & Supply and The Pet Parade in Minot as distributors. Also I would suggest trying North Country Mercantile, if they do not stock it, they might start stocking it for you.

What breed is your dog?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Chocolate lab! thats him in my avatar! prolly figured that out though. Some of those that you listed did carry ekanuba, but not the 30/20 blend.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i think ill give the pinkerton animal a try and someone else mentions the north county merchatile so ill try those.
Thanks :beer:


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Did you Find your dog food? I will be moving to Minot next month and that is what I feed my dog. We might need to get somebody to order it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am very confident if North Country Mercantile has clients to stock it for, they will for your convenience.


----------



## malida (Jul 14, 2010)

I've lived in Minot now for about 4 years, and am from the Bottineau area which is about 80 miles north of Minot. As far as weather goes, I'm going to guess you will be in for a rude awakening when you experience your first winter here. It can get pretty cold, and the winter driving is definitely something you have to adjust to. Many people also have "block heaters" installed in their cars, which basically warm your car's engine overnight so it will start normally the next morning. It's pretty common to see people's vehicles plugged in like a Christmas tree as you drive by homes. Also, it's pretty much essential that you warm up your car before driving in the winter, unless you have a heated garage which should keep it fine.

As far as things to do, the Dakota Square Mall in Minot is the number one place to go for shopping. Pretty much all the basic stores (JC Penny, Sears, Target, Old Navy, Aeropostale, Hot Topic, American Eagle, etc.) are located there and it's a nice, clean mall that's easy to navigate. I actually work in the mall at GameStop, so I can attest to the friendliness of the mall employees.

Other shopping includes Super Walmart, Kmart, and other small local businesses in downtown Minot. There's plenty of good restaurants around, including the staple fast food places like McDonald's and Burger King. The actor Josh Duhamel (Las Vegas, Transformers) actually owns a restaurant here since he's from Minot originally.

For other activities, a lot of people spend their summer days at Lake Sacagawea, which is southwest of Minot, and Lake Metigoshe which is north of Minot near Bottineau. It's not exactly the ocean, but there are beaches there where you can sun bathe and go swimming at. The water is clean and cool. Also, if you're into outdoor activities at all, many people hunt, fish, and skii in the winter. The Bottineau winter park is pretty popular for skiiers and they rent equipment for beginners.

On the jobs front, I'm not too sure what to suggest, but like others have said, I would try Trinity Hospital and the Dakota Boys Ranch which is near Burlington, west of town. It's maybe a 20 minute drive from Minot to get to the Boys Ranch.

Hope that helps a little. If you have any other questions, please ask and I'll try to tell you what I know.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help as i have lived in north dakota for 20 years. I just looking to get my dog some chow.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Thanks for the help as i have lived in north dakota for 20 years. I just looking to get my dog some chow


Haha me too! actually grew up in NE ND so i think our winters have the west beat, i simply graduated and got a job here not migrating in!! wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL.....Did you find the 30/20 dog chow????


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump still looking for the dog food.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I see at this site they have free shipping for a limited time with a $70 order and you can have it shipped on a scheduled basis - http://www.petflow.com/join/newsletter/ ... 5wod8RRsOw

Free shipping here also - http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-UKAPPS?s ... edium=feed


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

go pass airport minot and look on left hand side u will not miss it dogs foods and farm animals... good luck


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Just curious for those that feed the 30/20 blend - how much do you feed your dog per day? I have an 80 pound lab who ate about 6 cups of the eukanuba 30/20 a day during hunting season and I am just wondering if I should cut that back much now that hunting season is over.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

My lab is a 62 pound male and he gets 2 1/2 cups in the off season and 3 on days we hunt or work out..


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks, he's been eating about 4 cups now that he hasn't been hunting. He's nowhere near chubby and he doesn't eat more than he needs (he'll leave food in the bowl if you give too much) so I'm not too worried about it but thanks for the input. How much do you pay for it? It's $50 a bag for it at Petsmart in Bismarck - any coupons or anything like that ever available?


----------

